
California’s largest lake dries up, threatening communities with toxic dust - AndreasM
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/6/17433294/salton-sea-crisis-drying-up-asthma-toxic-dust-pictures
======
AndreasM
I'm from Denmark, but I lived in San Diego for a while. Between a bit of
offroading and weekend trips, I have spent more time in Imperial Valley than
most "tourists."

I find it a deeply fascinating place. Whenever I showed visitors around in
California, I would take them past Salton Sea. Not only is Salvation Mountain
an interesting place, the vibe of the entire valley seems special. Most
tourists from Europe see only the coast, the big cities, and perhaps a couple
of the larger national parks. The contrast from those places to Imperial
Valley is stark. Everybody I brought there appreciated the experience.

I did know that Salton Sea was polluted (5 minutes in Bombay Beach will
convince you), but I did not know it was as bad at this article portrays.

